# Olympic women's RR



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

I missed the whole of the women's road race today. Currently avoiding any possible spoilers so can't Google the answer to my question: does anyone know if it will be repeated, or do I have to settle for a brief highlights clip on the net?


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Aug 2016)

It should be available on iPlayer. They didn't show it all live, but it was uninterrupted for the last 45 mins or so.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> It should be available on iPlayer. They didn't show it all live, but it was uninterrupted for the last 45 mins or so.


Brilliant, thanks.


----------



## summerdays (7 Aug 2016)

So you want to know who won....









Spoiler: ....



not telling you.....


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> So you want to know who won....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MODS!


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2016)

It was Miss Scarlet in the library with the candlestick


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Aug 2016)

I have been streaming the stuff I want to watch from my PC to my Chromecast from the list here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016/schedule I got sick of the BBC swapping and changing between sports all the time and this way I can see the whole event without interruptions.

You can watch live or watch after they have finished, the womens race is here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36599526 just grab the slider at the bottom of the video and pull it all the way to the left and it goes back to the beginning of the race.

Just becareful where you look before you reset the video incase it shows you the results.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Also http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0422gwb. You might have to wait until a bit later or tomorrow until it's up.


----------



## Lee_M (7 Aug 2016)

She won, the others didn't


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll avoid yours, @phil_hg_uk, as I'll ruin it for myself even if I try to avoid it! I've found where it should be on iPlayer. Just got to wait for it to be uploaded.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have been streaming the stuff I want to watch from my PC to my Chromecast from the list here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016/schedule I got sick of the BBC swapping and changing between sports all the time and this way I can see the whole event without interruptions.
> 
> You can watch live or watch after they have finished, the womens race is here -> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36599526 just grab the slider at the bottom of the video and pull it all the way to the left and it goes back to the beginning of the race.
> 
> Just becareful where you look before you reset the video incase it shows you the results.


The 2nd link was the live stream but it's now showing just the final run in - exactly what Jo didn't want to see first! A link will appear later, I hope.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

cyclinghub.tv might have the coverage at some point - chances are tho you might have found out the result by the time they have it available


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

Just in case you can't find it Jo; you missed a really good race........


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The 2nd link was the live stream but it's now showing just the final run in - exactly what Jo didn't want to see first! A link will appear later, I hope.



They have taken it down now but it was working when I posted as I rewound it and was watching the start as I missed it earlier.


----------



## rockyraccoon (7 Aug 2016)

I watched the whole race on BBC red bottom. It was in HD


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

User14044raccoon said:


> I watched the whole race *on BBC red bottom. It was in HD*



Curry last night was it??


----------



## User6179 (8 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Was it curry night last night??



HD- High Density ?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2016)

PS I just noticed that _rockyraccoon_ had already mentioned Red Bottom/Button! 



MikeW-71 said:


> It should be available on iPlayer. They didn't show it all live, but it was uninterrupted for the last 45 mins or so.


They did show it all, on Red Button - I have just watched a recording of it!

Incidentally, about 10 Red Button channels have suddenly appeared on my Freesat box with live coverage of lots of different sports and also highlights of those sports. Check your device to see if the same applies to that!


----------



## Scoosh (8 Aug 2016)

Olympic coverage of various sports is on Virgin channels 571-578 but listing are highly inaccurate ...


----------



## coffeejo (8 Aug 2016)

Watched it on iPlayer in dribs and drabs. Extremely useful service so thanks to the BBC.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Aug 2016)

User14044raccoon said:


> I watched the whole race on BBC* red bottom*. It was in HD



Not enough chamois cream....


----------



## rockyraccoon (8 Aug 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Not enough chamois cream....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2016)

Hurrah!!


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...n-back-bike-olympic-games-horror-crash-275590


----------



## coffeejo (19 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hurrah!!
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...n-back-bike-olympic-games-horror-crash-275590


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2016)

Blimey, she isn't hanging about is she!

Excellent news - at the moment of the crash, I had the horrible feeling that we might have just watched her die ...


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2016)

Van Vleuten back to winning ways

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/lotto-belgium-tour-2016/prologue/results/

A remarkable and pleasing come back.


----------

